# Modern Arnis Demonstration



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2007)

[yt]MycPm_BKDLQ[/yt]

Guro Scott Vanderzee who teaches out of East Lansing, Michigan!


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice clip by Scott and his partner. I've known Scott V for a number of years and he's a great guy and a talented Arnis player to boot. Good to see a clip of him.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vey smooth nice video Brian.


----------

